# Combating Anxiety with Aspirin



## Guest

Aspirin is a blood thinner.

Anxious thoughts are fueled by blood rushing to your brain.

Taking just one 81mg, (Baby Aspirin), equalizes the blood flow in your body.

Therefore the anxious thoughts lose their fuel and dissipate.

Simple, safe, super easy.


----------



## seafoamwaves

I like the nothing works method, and just stop thinking about anxiety all together


----------



## Guest

seafoamlight said:


> I like the nothing works method, and just stop thinking about anxiety all together


Well that's kind of what happens here. When the extra blood flow to the brain is taken away, you stop thinking about it. And then it goes away.


----------



## Guest

Anxiety is like a fever + introspective loop.


----------



## Guest

Safe? I'm not so sure about that. Aspirin is riddled with possible side effects. It's the old adage, 'you don't get something for nothing' ringing true yet again.

There's been tons of research done with old people for years, recommending they take 1 aspirin pill a day to reduce the chance of stroke or heart attack. Guess what? Now they're starting to get all these horrible side effects from long term use.. gastrointestinal side effects for a start.


----------



## Guest

To my understanding the small but real risk of gastrointestinal side effects are due to prolonged usage, (years).

I took several 81mg Aspirins a day for a few months, it took away all of my anxiety and I no longer need them.

I look at it as that anxiety is like a fever, which may be alleviated through minimal and temporary usage of baby aspirin.


----------



## Haumea

Anxiety is a valuable signal that you have an underlying issue that needs to be resolved.

Masking it with a drug will have invariably negative side effects, psychological or physical.


----------



## greenman

Lol


----------



## Guest

rodo20 said:


> bro science


So? It works. And is common sense.


----------



## Visual

ThoughtOnFire said:


> To my understanding the small but real risk of gastrointestinal side effects are due to prolonged usage, (years).
> 
> I took several 81mg Aspirins a day for a few months, it took away all of my anxiety and I no longer need them.
> 
> I look at it as that anxiety is like a fever, which may be alleviated through minimal and temporary usage of baby aspirin.


Inflammation causes anxiety. Anti-inflammatories can help. You can even try Turmeric, a safe herb. Some report fish oil (an anti-inflammatory) helps them. COX-2 inflammation in particular (something aspirin reduces) affects GABA-dopamine junctions in the brain.

TOF, since you are sensitive (that is, you notice improvement with aspirin) try eating a bunch of corn (which is COX-2 inflammatory) and see if you feel worse - the "Corn Test" posted elsewhere. Not trying to make you feel worse, of course, lol, but rather to help you identify this. When you find foods that bother you (or ones that help), you can make changes in diet to feel better.


----------



## Guest

Visual said:


> Inflammation causes anxiety. Anti-inflammatories can help. You can even try Turmeric, a safe herb. Some report fish oil (an anti-inflammatory) helps them. COX-2 inflammation in particular (something aspirin reduces) affects GABA-dopamine junctions in the brain.
> 
> TOF, since you are sensitive (that is, you notice improvement with aspirin) try eating a bunch of corn (which is COX-2 inflammatory) and see if you feel worse - the "Corn Test" posted elsewhere. Not trying to make you feel worse, of course, lol, but rather to help you identify this. When you find foods that bother you (or ones that help), you can make changes in diet to feel better.


Visual, just thinking of corn makes me feel worse.


----------



## Guest

I used to take a benzo. It only masked the anxiety. After taking baby aspirin once every to every other day for a few months, my anxiety vanished and hasn't returned. I now don't take any benzos nor do I regularly take aspirin. Repeat: My anxiety vanished after taking Aspirin daily for a few months.


----------



## Guest

I maintain that the blood is rushing to the brain as a result of racing thoughts.

More than likely it's similar to an introspective loop.

Racing Thoughts > More Blood To The Brain > Racing Thoughts > More Blood To The Brain > Ad Infinitum


----------



## Guest

Perhaps if others were to try this and report back. It's not going to kill you to take an Aspirin. What have you got to lose? Your Anxiety.


----------



## Guest

I reason that all those scary thoughts and fears are similar to a fever. That's where Aspirin comes in. I feel as though the few months I was taking it everyday, reduced that fever enough to dissipate.

And once again -

Perhaps if others were to try this and report back. It's not going to kill you to take an Aspirin. What have you got to lose? Your Anxiety.


----------



## Visual

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I used to take a benzo. It only masked the anxiety. After taking baby aspirin once every to every other day for a few months, my anxiety vanished and hasn't returned. I now don't take any benzos nor do I regularly take aspirin. Repeat: My anxiety vanished after taking Aspirin daily for a few months.


So how does it affect your DP now that your are an aspirin junkie?








Now that we know you are not afraid of needles, have you tried accupunture?








If it helps you to feel better, they say that good music is addictive. So is food.















I feel like such a looser because I eat food and drink water every day. Sometime I listen to music ... but only if no one is watching. There are tapes and CDs hidden in draws throughout my home. The computer has mp3s and even other formats available - you know how it is, one puff and then suddenly your trying other formats. ( Hey, wisper, I got some oggs and mids from a really good source that I could sell you ... )

Of course we would never talk about your addiction, at least never mention it to your face.


----------



## Guest

Fearless said:


> Sounds really good, but you can become an addict. And you know it.


I didn't know Aspirin is addicting. I seem to have used it for some months and now I don't use it. If it is addicting, then in my experience I'd have to say it's a fairly weak addiction, especially when compared to benzos. Which I also don't take.

I actually was on Clonazapam when I first became Dissociated. That was in 2003, and I quit those without knowing or ever hearing from anybody that they were apparently addicting. I haven't taken benzos regularly for 8 or 9 years. And how long has it been since I've taken a benzo just once or twice? Almost 3 years.

Now, I feel benzos effect me the same as others, temporary relief. What they are doing is masking the Anxiety. Aspirin on the other hand, wiped it out completely. And I had no withdrawals that I could notice by stopping taking Aspirin. I took it as needed for 5 months, quit, Anxiety gone, "addiction" gone.


----------



## Guest

Fearless said:


> It's probably not the same type of addiction you get with xanax or alcohol, but it is definetely an addiction in the way that if you use it to not feel anxiety, you'll need it to feel "normal".


I don't need it to feel normal. Like I've stated, I used it as medicine, it did it's purpose, I no longer have Anxiety and I no longer take Aspirin.

With your logic fearless, CBT or whatever it is your blog and "method" of recovery is is addicting. Since you "need it to feel normal".

Not to say your blog isn't helpful, of course.


----------



## Guest

*You know what? Yes! Yes it is addicting. Because it works. And then when it's done working, it's no longer necessary and there are very little if any withdrawal symptoms.*

You know what else is addicting? Drinking clean water and healthy food. Also exercise is addicting. Because it makes you feel good. And then feeling good becomes your "normal". And maintaining that "normal" sense of well being becomes a healthy obsession.


----------



## Guest

Fearless said:


> It's your life and your body, you can do whatever you want with it, without my approval. That's your freedom.


----------



## jnoxeity

Hi,

I read your post I am trying your Asprin method to help with my Anxiety. I know it's an older post and I hope you are

still monitoring your email acct.

I have had Anxiety (and panic attacks) for as long as I can remember, since I was a kid. The worries and anxious feelings

come out of no where and elevates my heart beat very fast. Sometimes it's so bad it's like I am hyperventilating or having a heart

attack or something. For the longest time I didn't understand any of this. When I go to my doctors the first thing they do is

check my Blood Pressure and because of Anxiety my BP is also high, very high. They put me on meds like High Blood Pressure meds, etc, which does not help with the anxiety problem.

I was put on Zoloft medication and it's an SSRI type depression drug. I did not like the effect and stopped using it, and my

Anxiety continues....

I too have noticed that taking asprin helps with the anxiety, it's kinda like a chill pill.

So I found your post. Can you tell me more about your aspirin regiment and how much aspirin were you taking, do you take

it in the morning? several times a day?

I just want to let you know I am going to give this a try, like you said, what have you got to loose except the anxiety. Afterall

aspirin is a readily available over the counter drug.

Thank you and I hope to hear from you.

--Jay


----------



## Kiwi89

How much aspirin do you guys take?


----------



## 106473

Thoughts On Fire is here under a new account though so doubt he will get this.

Thoughts said Baby Aspirin every other day. So that's 75mg every 2 days. Not the regular tablet you would get for headache, 325mg usually.

I'd go back to the doctor, Zoloft is hardly the holy grail for anxiety.. it's not really an anxiety medication at all. (Yes i know what it is, i've even been on it).

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/heart-disease/in-depth/daily-aspirin-therapy/art-20046797?pg=1


----------



## mrt

Read a bit about selective COX 2 inhibitors, seems most were taken off the market for increasing the likelihood of causing heart attacks. So seems aspirin is a pretty good choice, you just have to be careful of causing stomach issues. It also helps to stop platelets clumping, and mine clump on every blood test so seems like it should be pretty good for me to take.

I read a Dutch study I think, where people who were taking low dose aspirin along side there other psychiatric meds were less likely to be re-admitted to a psychiatric facility.


----------



## Phantasm

I'd never heard of taking aspirin for anxiety. Although this article is about anger issues (IED) it might be relatable:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2526144/Take-chill-pill-How-popping-aspirin-help-temper-control.html


----------



## allison84

I've taken asprin for 15 years for chronic headaches and neck problems now ive had chronic anxiety the whole time so does nothing for my anxiety but helps my chronic pain 
I'll add i tale asprin pretty much daily 
Sometimes at doses up to 6000mg a day if I'm having a bad flare up , sucks arse having a chronic pain condition ftom 18 years old to now 34 years old contributes to my depression and anxiety


----------

